# Tretet ihr mehr aus dem Schenkel oder mehr aus der Wade?



## Stephan_DE (11. August 2013)

Hi!

ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr Schenkel oder Wadenfahrer seid.

gruß

Stephan


----------



## Pizzaplanet (11. August 2013)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redVellocet (11. August 2013)

Die meisten werden wohl die Muskelansteuerung ihrem Nervensystem überlassen ...


----------



## aufgehts (11. August 2013)

Stephan_DE schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr Schenkel oder Wadenfahrer seid.
> 
> ...



hauptsächlich  Rad-Fahrer


----------



## Teguerite (11. August 2013)

Du meinst wohl "Oberschenkel"? Der "Schenkel" ist ja alles zwischen Hüfte und Fuss.


----------



## Stephan_DE (11. August 2013)

Oh ja. Klug********rn hilft natürlich immer weiter. 



Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, Jungs! 
Wie sehr setzt ihr die Wade ein? Und wenn...wann und warum?


Mich interessiert wie es kommt, das ein mir bekannter MTB`ler massive Waden (sieht aus wie Implantate ) aber/und normale Oberschenkel hat. Während ich gestern einen Rennradfahrer gesehen habe, der Oberschenkel wie ein Pferd aber/und normale Waden hatte. Daher mein Interesse! ; )





Gruß


----------



## Pizzaplanet (12. August 2013)

Mal ganz ehrlich dumme fragen stellen und wundern wenn dumme antworten kommen.

Könnte auch veranlagung sein ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (12. August 2013)

Die Waden setze ich nur ein, wenn hinter mir ein Konkurrent fährt, dem  ich mal zeigen muss, wie Männerwaden auszusehen haben )


----------



## redVellocet (12. August 2013)

Stephan_DE schrieb:


> Oh ja. Klug********rn hilft natürlich immer weiter.



Na dann mal ernsthaft: keiner steuert bewusst, ob er mehr die Wade oder den Oberschenkel beansprucht, das ist von so vielen Dingen abhängig (Rahmengeo, Sitzposition, Sattelstellung, angewohnter Bewegungszyklus, Fußstellung/-neigung usw. usf.) und läuft unbewusst.

Ich habe auch massive Waden, obwohl ich beim Fahren mehr den Oberschenkel merke - liegt einfach daran, dass ich seit Kindheit massiv adipös durch die Gegend stampfte und die Wadenmuskulatur nach dem Abnehmen als Relikt vergangener Tage über blieb. Mit dem Radfahren hat das wenig zu tun, Wadenausprägung scheint eher Zufallserscheinung, wenn man sich diverse Profibiker anschaut.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. August 2013)

Stephan_DE schrieb:


> Mich interessiert wie es kommt, das *ein* mir bekannter MTB`ler massive Waden (sieht aus wie Implantate ) aber/und normale Oberschenkel hat. Während ich gestern *einen* Rennradfahrer gesehen habe, der Oberschenkel wie ein Pferd aber/und normale Waden hatte. Daher mein Interesse! ; )


Für welche Bewegung ist denn die Wadenmuskulatur zuständig?


----------



## SofusCorn (12. August 2013)

Wade ist ja eher für Fußbewegungen der Muskel... Also wirds hauptsächlich gebraucht, wenn das Pedal unten ist und man aktiv  mit dem Fuß es nach hintenzieht. Oder einfach gesagt, immer wenn du was ausm Fußgelenk drückst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theedee (14. August 2013)

Ich benutze abgesehen von kurzen schweren Abschnitten oder extremen Beschleunigungsmanövern die Wade nicht da mir das zu sehr auf die Achillessehne geht. Früher habe ich die mitbenutzt aber nach einer Tour mit etwa 30 Fahrstunden in 5 Tagen wäre mir in einem Fuß die Sehne beinahe wegen Überlastung gerissen (hat mehr als 3 Monate gedauert bis die wieder ganz in Ordnung war) und danach habe ich meinen Fahrstil geändert.


----------



## wolang87 (14. August 2013)

ich glaube ich benutze beides...mal mehr mal weniger =D


----------



## Ganiscol (14. August 2013)

Mir fehlt die fünfte Option:

[X] Ich kurbel einfach, die machen das unter sich aus.


----------



## dubbel (14. August 2013)

Braucht man Waden beim radeln?


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (14. August 2013)

Stephan_DE schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr Schenkel oder Wadenfahrer seid.
> 
> ...



Also wenn du mit den Schenkeln fährst, dann sieht das bestimmt sehr sehr lustig aus. Haste ma Foto?! Du meinst wohl "Oberschenkel"?! Anonsten ist die Umfrage iwie sinnlos. Ungefähr wie eine Umfrage "Ich wollte mal wissen, ob ihr Pipi ODER Kacka macht".


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. August 2013)

Geht es um rasierte Schenkel und Waden, oder rasierte Schenkel und unrasierte Waden, oder unrasierte Schenkel und rasierte Waden? 

Bei der dünnen Datenlage kann ich keine wissenschaftlicher Nachprüfung standhaltende Aussage machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasQuarkbrot (17. August 2013)

Rasierte Beine sind generell abzulehnen. Genau wie Kunstrasen.


----------



## twobit (17. August 2013)

Tu treten mit die Füß - weis nicht, wie ihr das machts


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (17. August 2013)

Hab gerade mal beide gefragt, hab leider noch keine Antwort bekommen 

Aber so rein nach Gefühl, und dem Muskelkater von der Tour am Mittwoch, is es wohl der Oberschenkel.

Sollte ich von den beiden Kollegen, allerdings wider Erwarten noch eine andere Antwort bekommen, werde ich das hier natürlich umgehend verkünden


----------



## RaceJones (17. August 2013)

Beides,auch ohne sie vorher gefragt zu haben


----------



## blutlache (18. August 2013)

*Wie lange sind denn noch Ferien und wenn, warum?*


----------



## Pace39 (18. August 2013)

Leider wissen die meisten Hobbyradler nicht wie man überhaupt in die Kurbel tritt und viel mehr als bei Oma Erna kommt als Effizenz da nicht zusammen, sonst gäbe es auch solche Fragen nicht. Man tritt nicht mit dem Oberschenkel oder der Wade, sondern eine bestimmte Bewegung bei der diese Muskeln beteiligt sind.

Und dies ist das erste was ein Radsportler lernen und optimieren sollte, eine Kurbelumdrehung besteht aus 4 Phasen und das Zusammenspiel ist zunächst komplexer als angenommen, speziell wenn keine Asymmetrien der Lastverteilung zwischen links und rechts vorhanden sein sollen. 

Optimiert man nun seinen Tritt wird sich die Muskulatur anpassen und dafür bedarf es wie oben schon im Diagramm zu sehen etwas mehr als pauschal "Oberschenkel / Wade". Je nach körpereigenen Hebeln + Veranlagung wird sich dann an entsprechender Stelle mehr oder weniger Muskulatur ausbilden ohne dass man sich darüber Gedanken machen müsste.  

Grüße Chris


----------



## eiseC (6. September 2013)

Stephan_DE schrieb:


> Oh ja. Klug********rn hilft natürlich immer weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Um auf den Punkt einzugehen warum dein Bekannter massive Waden hat, kann ich dir als Kraftsportler sagen -> GENETIK ! Ich trainiere bspw. 3-4x die Woche, 2x davon die Waden und ich habe im Vergleich zu vielen recht dünne Waden. Da lässt sich schon seit Jahren recht wenig gegen unternehmen. Freunde von mir trainieren erst seit ein paar Monaten/Jahren und haben schon von Beginn an recht umfangreiche Waden. 

Lass dir also gesagt seni das man von der Art wie man in die Pedale tritt nicht automatisch auf dicke/dünne Waden zu schließen ist 



Gruß


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (9. September 2013)

Ich nutze die Wade verstärkt wenn ich leichte Schmerzen im Knie verspüre. Dann wird es erträglicher. Is ja eigentlich klar, weil dann noch ein starker Muskel die Kraft mit einbringt.

Im Gegensatz versuche ich die Wade weniger zu nutzen um das Pedal quasi horizontal zu halten, wenn ich schwierige Trails mit wenig Bodenfreiheit fahre. So setze ich weniger auf.

Das kann man sehr wohl bewusst steuern. Manchmal vergisst man´s aber auch


----------



## Teguerite (9. September 2013)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Ich nutze die Wade verstärkt wenn ich leichte Schmerzen im Knie verspüre. Dann wird es erträglicher. Is ja eigentlich klar, weil dann noch ein starker Muskel die Kraft mit einbringt.


 
Mache ich genau umgekehrt, aber kommt wohl darauf an wo vom Knie genau der Schmerz herkommt.


----------

